

Under $500, unlocked 3G and custom chip - iPad will be a smash hit - jedwhite
http://blog.jedwhite.com/2010/01/apples-ipad-tablet-is-something-special.html

======
daz
The information on the contract options seems a bit unclear - do you have to
sign up for a contract to get 3G?

------
jedwhite
I meant to add too that the price point of under $500 is really key. It keeps
it competitive with netbooks.

~~~
siculars
but at just 499$ you get no 3g and not sim slot. check,
<http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/>.

~~~
jedwhite
Yep, the 3G support is only higher up the price chain. I really thought they'd
have high speed wireless broadband option on contract with the upfront under
$500. That would have been pretty appealing.

